# All timers show "No Info Available" and are recording



## SandyG3 (Nov 29, 2002)

Came home this afternoon and had random items recording (items that should have been skipped as they are older shows of current shows). On the daily schedule screen all the events from midnight last night and newer are showing NO INFO AVAILABLE but correctly show the show details on the right side of the screen. The timers are still set correctly on the timer screen; but it appears everything is trying to record.

I've restored the system from the remotes back up (from 3 days ago) and unplugged the unit for 5 minutes. Upon restart the system still shows all the daily schedule in correct. Please see attached picture.

http://db.tt/hjiGZk2w

Anyone else having any issues?

Thank You,

Sandy


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think I have ever seen that one before.

Do you have a full 9-day EPG?

I have seen intermittent times with my 922 where it will suddenly have only 1-2 days of EPG, but that usually self-corrects before I have missed any recordings.


----------



## SandyG3 (Nov 29, 2002)

Yes; still have the full EPG and it looks ok with no missing data from what I can tell. My timers still show correctly ; just this screen is incorrect and incorrectly recording shows. I may let it go for now and see if the 3am restart fixes anything.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That was to be my next thought... often times the weird glitches self-revolve after the overnight update even when power off or unplugging seems to have no effect. Hopefully yours will correct as well.


----------



## SandyG3 (Nov 29, 2002)

Woke up this morning and all was back to normally. Not quite sure what happened. I guess when all else fails; nightly update/restart may help.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Well... at least it is back to normal. I really haven't seen that. I have seen the EPG be corrupt before... and every once in a while when I first wake the receiver will have "no timers" display for a few minutes if the receiver is just coming out of a reboot cycle... but never saw the "No Info" thing in the schedule unless my EPG was also goofy.

Hopefully this doesn't happen to you again!


----------

